# Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO



## HechtJogi (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ein neuer Thread von mir.
Habe ja schon in einem vorherigen Thread ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=158469 ) um Hilfe bei der Gewässerwahl gebeten. Habe auch schon einiges an Hilfe bekommen.
Haben uns im Endeffekt für die Gegend Dalsland (Foxen, Stora Le, usw.) entschieden und gegen den Mälaren.

Nochmal in Kurzform, was meine Freundin und ich vorhaben.
Wir werden von Ende Juli bis Anfang August eine 3-wöchige Kanutour über die Spalten-Seen im Dalsland machen.
Geplant ist folgende Route:

Start: 
Stora Le, auf höhe der kleinen Autofähre. Dann den Stora Le hoch in Richtung Foxen, den Foxen hoch nach Töcksfors, dann den Foxen auf der andren Seite in Richtung Lennartsfors wieder runter (warsch. aber noch ein Abstich in den verwinkelten Seitenarm vom Foxen).
Ab durch die Schleuse.
Lelang runter und bei Gustavsfors wieder durch die Schleuse in den Västra Silen. Dann in den Östra Silen. Dann wieder zurück in den Västra Silen.
Am Ende entweder den Västra Silen in Richtung Arjang hoch, oder wieder in den Lelang und nach Bengtsfors.

Wir werden kein eigenes Kanu mitnehmen, da wir mit dem Zug anreisen. Umständlich, ja, aber leider nicht vermeidbar.

*1. Frage:* Kennt jemand einen guten, GÜNSTIGEN Kanuverleih, rund um die Seenplatte, die einen auch noch zur gewünschten Einsatzstelle fährt und von der gewünschten Aussatzstelle wieder abholt?

*2. Frage:* Wir brauchen UNBEDINGT noch Gewässerkarten, mit TIEFENANGABEN, der Seen, da ich kein Echolot, oder GPS-Gerät besitze. Für einige habe ich schon eine Quelle unter www.fiskeland.com.
Für den Foxen und den Stora Le fehlt die Tiefenkarte mir jedoch noch!
Würde evtl. auch schon Topographische Karten, mit einem Mapstab von 1:50.000, wie die Terrängskartan, genügen, um Untiefen und Barschberge zu lokalisieren und zu befischen???

Was muss ich eigentlich mit Lizenzen beachten? Eine Fiskekort ist selbstverständlich. Habe auch noch von anderen Lizenzpflichen für Kanufahrer gehört. Und sonst? Gibt es noch Pflichten, die wir erfüllen müssen, um uns dort eine schöne Zeit zu machen???

*Kommen wir zum Angeln...*

*Zielfische sind alle Raubfischarten*, also Barsch, Hecht, Zander, Lachs und Saibling bis zu den Forellenarten. Hauptsache es gibt am Abend Fisch :g

Meine Fragen an euch lauten selbstverständlich:

*1. Wo habt ihr gute Fangerfolge erzielt?* (Welche Seen? bestimmte Buchten, Nasen von bestimmten Inseln, Engpässe zwischen bestimmten Inseln, Abschnitte von seen, etc.)

*2. Mit welchen Ködern und Welchen Techniken habt ihr gute Erfolge erzielt?

3. Bei welchen Tageszeiten und bei welchem Wetter habt ihr die besten Erfolge erzielt?

4. Wo kann man sich vor Ort noch gute Informationen übers Angeln beschaffen und wo gibt es evtl. gute Kunstköder für die Gegend, falls man seine auf irgendeine Art und Weise verliert?

*Ja, das wäre es soweit von mir. Wenn ihr noch Ergänzungen mit Informationen habt, die ich eurer Meinung nach haben sollte, dann immer raus damit. Ich bin an allen neuen Informationen interessiert! Ob ihr auf Sachen hinweist, die auf keinen Fall fehlen dürfen, oder Informationen für günstige Anreisemethoden (Ausser das Auto). Es ist alles erwünscht! 

Ansonsten würde es mich freuen, wenn ihr, sofern ihr 
Erfahrung in dem Gebiet habt, mir vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel :q Feedback geben könntet!



*Danke schomal im Vorraus für die Antworten!*


*MfG, HechtJogi*


----------



## abborre (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Du hast doch schon alles perfekt aus gearbeitet u. durch geplant! Was soll denn da noch schief gehen?
Noch genauer kann ja nicht mal der Secret Service die Reisen von Obama planen!! 
Fische sind überall zu fangen, da würd ich mir doch heute noch keinen Kopf zu machen! 
Losfahren und gut.
Vielleicht solltest du deine Urlaubsplanung noch mal im
Kanu-Web (weiß der Geier, ob es so was gibt???) posten!

Abborre

PS Das du für alle Seen `ne gültige Angelkarte brauchst, ist dir schon klar???? Auch wenn die Chance, kontrolliert zu werden gleich null komma null ist, solltest du das schon bedenken!


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Hallo Jogi, ich nochmal
Du schriebst zwar, dass Ihr mit der Bahn anreist, aber vielleicht interessiert Euch das auch.
guckst Du hier: http://kummermehr.de/schrott/schrott.html
liegt in der Nähe Eures ersten Zieles (Töckfors)
Gruß Schwefi
P.S. es ist sowieso ratsam, einige Reiseberichte von Kanuwanderern aus dieser Gegend vorher zu lesen, es sind sehr viele Hinweise enthalten, die bei der eigenen Planung nützlich sind
Mir ist dabei aufgefallen, dass Regen und auch Wind stets eine große Rolle spielen.


----------



## HechtJogi (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Ja, einerseits habt ihr Recht, dass ich wohl schon das Meiste gut durchplant habe, aber andererseits möchte ich halt alles optimieren 
Eine gültige Angelkarte ist selbstverständlich.
Da das Gebiet ja sehr bekannt ist, hoffe ich nunmal auf Tipps, die auf Erfahrungen beruhen, die mir weiterhelfen.

Die wichtigste, für mich offene, Frage, ist die mit den Gewässerkarten, da ich gerade für den Foxen noch keine gefunden habe und ich ja wie schon erwähnt, kein Echolot, oder GPS besitze.
Falls eurer Meinung nach Topographische Karten im Maßstab 1:50.000 genügen, um Barschberge, Untiefen, etc. zu erkennen, beschränke ich mich halt auf diese.

Abgesehen davon, sind für mich gerade Erfahrungen von Anglern, die im Foxen und Umgebung schon Erfahrungen gesammelt haben enorm wichtig.
Weitere Tipps sind natürlich sehr erwünscht, auch wenn ich, wie Abborre schon erwähnt hat, wohl alles schon sehr detailliert durchplant habe, da ich wie schon gesagt noch keine Erfahrung mit dem Angeln im Dalsland sammeln konnte.
Das einzige, was für mich jetzt schon feststeht, sind Wobbler im Barschdekor. Ansonsten bin ich, finde ich zumindest, relativ planlos, was die Planung des Angelns betrifft.

MfG, Jogi


----------



## Shadrap (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Schöne Tour, die Ihr da machen wollt. Kennst Du den folgenden Link schon?

http://www.dalslandskanal.se/

Da gibt es viele interessante Informationen, auch für Kanufahrer. Man findet eine deutsche Broschüre im pdf-Format und unter "Meny" kann man weitere bestellen.
Nach einer Tiefenkarte für den Foxen habe ich auch schon gesucht und in einigen Turistbüros und Angelläden gefragt , aber anscheinend gibt es keine.


----------



## HechtJogi (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Jap, die Seite kenn ich schon. Steht auch einiges interessantes.
Hab ja, wie ihr schon angemerkt habt, die Reise schon gut durchplant, nur das was mir fehlt sind halt die Angeltipps, die auf Erfahrungen beruhen.

Z.B. was für Köder erfolgreich sind, was für Köderfarben, inwiefern man mit Köderfisch erfolgreich sein kann und mit welchen Köderfischen man es versuchen sollte, wie tief der Köder laufen sollte (Ende Juli/Anfang August), usw.. 
Evtl., ob ein agressiver, oder ein ruhiger Lauf von Vorteil wäre (betreffend der Jahreszeit und den dortigen Wassertemperaturen).

Ausserdem ist meine Frage noch offen, inwiefern eine Topographische Karte im Maßstab 1:50.000 genügt um Kanten, Barschberge, Löcher und Untiefen zu finden.

Wenn mir jmd noch was dazu sagen könnte, dann wäre ich doch sehr froh 


MfG, HechtJogi


----------



## HechtJogi (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Habe mir gerade einen "Hybrida"-Wobbler O1 in 7,5 cm, 14 g, langsam sinkend, 3 m Tauchtiefe gekauft.

Meint ihr, er wäre dem Gebiet (sind ja klare und Tiefe Seen) entsprechend?

Brauche noch mal Feedback wegen der Frage mit den Topographischen Karten.

Dankeee.


MfG, HechtJogi


----------



## abborre (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Ich wette, 67,537 % deiner Planungen und Vorhaben, in Bezug aufs Angeln, gestalten sich vor Ort anders, als du es jetzt planst.
Die Tour, die du vorhast, ist so spannend und wartet gleichzeitig mit so vielen Unbekannten (ganz vorne das WETTER) auf, das man doch vieles einfach auf sich zu kommen lassen sollte. Dein anglerischer Radius ist so ein geschränkt, das man da nun gar keine großen Vorplanungen machen kann. Die Gewässer sind so groß, das "Mann" schon ein halbes Anglerleben braucht, um nur einen dieser Seen kennen zu lernen!!! Mit dem "Einbaum" werden kaum mehr als 2 Ruten (eher nur eine) aktiv ein zu setzen sein. Es wird möglicherweise schleppen angesagt sein oder, was ich für realistischer halte, das gezielte Wurfangeln an/von Inseln/Ufer oder markanten Punkten (Halbinseln, versunkene Bäume, Unterwasserberge, wenn man sie denn findet!).
Im Juli/August werden es wahrscheinlich die Barsche werden, die du mit Kunstködern (kleine Wobbler, Spinner) am häufigsten finden wirst. Sie jagen oft an den von mir oben genannten Plätzen oder auch im Freiwasser nach Jungfischen und sind dankbare Abnehmer für schnell geführte Köder. 
Wer in der Heimat regelmäßig Fische fängt, wird auch auf der Reise selten von seinem Instinkt verlassen und mit Sicherheit die richtige Angelplatz- u. Köderwahl treffen.

Abborre


----------



## HechtJogi (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Danke, ja mit dem Angeln hab ich das so kalkuliert, dass ich die Fahrt über schleppe (2 angeln, 1 etw. schwerer (10-18 cm köder), 1 mittel (6-9 cm köder))
ansonsten halt normales spinnfischen wie du schon sagtest an markanten stellen und später abends noch mal köderfisch, oder tauwurm am grund oder an der pose anbieten...ja mit dem angeln gibts vll echt nichts mehr zu organisieren, ausser, dass man eine ordentliche ködervielfalt mitnimmt, damit man auch variieren kann. mich hätte halt nur interessiert, wie tief im sommer die hechte zB zu erwarten sind und was für beutefische sie hauptsächlich haben, damit meine kunstköderfarben in ihr beuteschema passen.

was ich mich aber halt immer noch frage ist das mit den topographischen karten. genügt eine mit 1:50.000 um barschberge, untiefen, löcher, kanten usw. ausfindig zu machen und gezielt zu befischen?

mfg, jogi


----------



## avoelkl (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Um Deine Frage aber endlich zu beantworten. Nach meiner Meinung reicht eine Topographische Karte mit 1:50.000 niemals aus, um Barschberge oder ähnliches zu finden. In keiner Topographischen Karte sind Gewässerbodenbeschaffenheiten in ausreichender Auflösung verzeichnet. Ohne Echolot wirst de da wohl nur nach der Nase nach gehen können.

Bei dem was so ein Urlaub kostet kann ich dir nur dringend anraten, dir ein einfaches GPS-Gerät zu kaufen. Ich kenne diese beschriebenen Gewässer von früher her und man kann sich da schneller verirren als man glaubt. 

Mit dem Motorboot bei genügend Sprit eher weniger ein Problem. Mit dem Paddel wird's da schon enger. Ein GPS von Lowrance (Ifinder Go2 reicht) kostet gerade mal 100€. Das ist eine gute Anschaffung, glaubs mir.

mfg
Andi


----------



## RaEma (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

hi!
bin seit langem noch mal hier, weil ich infos zum rogen bzw. femunden suche, und da bin ich hier drüber gestolpert und dachte, ich könne auch mal helfen 

also, waren vor zwei jahren auf dem stora le und haben eine ähnliche tour gemacht,wie du sie jetzt vor hast.

ich will dich jetzt nicht schocken, aber zum angeln würd ich da nicht mehr hinfahren. 
die seen sind extrem groß, sehr tief und klar und dadurch nicht grade einfach zu beangeln. zwar sieht man tausende stellen die laut "lehrbuch" nur so vor fisch wimmeln müssten (buchten, landzungen, inseln usw. ), aber die erfolge waren dann doch, gelinde gesagt, ernüchternd. ich würde mich selber als ambitionierten spinnfischer bezeichnen und mit entsprechendem gerät und köderauswahl sind wir angereist, die gefangenen hechte kann man an genau einem (!) finger abzählen. der war zwar ganz anständig, aber doch bei weitem nicht das, was wir uns erhofften (ging auf einen 12er durchsichtigen-glitzer kopyto an einer steilen kante am eingang einer flachen bucht). ansonsten noch zwei drei aussteiger (beide in flachen buchten), ein barsch und das wars. worans gelegen hat, kann ich nicht sagen. hatten auch kein echo oder sonstige gewässerkenntnis, was aber keine entschuldigung sein soll. vielleicht auch ne schlechte beißphase erwischt, oder schlicht die falsche taktik. obwohl wir wirlich alles probiert haben: jerks, gufis, wobbler etc. an den klassischen stellen, freiwasserschleppen mit castaics, bedingt auch köderfischangeln... an deiner stelle würd ich mir auf jeden fall ein echo besorgen! es wimmelt zwar nur so von traumhaften angelstellen, aber gerade das macht es schwer genau die stellen zu treffen, wo der fisch dann auch ist. und gerade an so großen seen gibts immer auch ganze gewässerabschnitte, die nicht so ertragreich sind, wie andere. und wenn man sich gerade an denen befindet und nicht ins wasser gucken kann, angelt man trotz der klarheit des wassers im trüben.

zum schluss ein zwar harter, aber gut gemeinter ratschlag: ich würd mir ein anderes gewässer aussuchen, etwas, dass mehr dem klassichen hechtgewässer entspricht. sprich tiefer gelegegen, nicht so nährstoffarm, kleiner, und vielleicht was flacher. und da du ja noch fast zwei monate zeit hast, hättest du noch ausreichend zeit, ein ausweichrevier zu suchen.
ansonsten ist die gegend wirklich traumhaft! wir haben dort anfang juni so gut wie niemanden angetroffen, und die natur ist einfach schön! nicht ganz einfach ist es allerdings, geeignete zeltplätze zu finden. mussten uns einige male erstmal kleine plattformen fürs zelt freischlagen, aber umso uriger sind die schlafstädten dann 

an deiner stelle würd ich aber auch die meinung anderer leute zu den gewässern hören, vielleicht waren wir wirklich im falschen gebiet und haben alles falsch gemacht. kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass der foxen was besser, da flacher und zerklüffteter, besser ist.

schönen gruß,

Raphael


----------



## RaEma (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

haben von der gesamten tour auch ein video gemacht, der erste abschnitt ist am stora le

http://andrees-angelreisen.de/videoaward.htm

ist das video, wo der typ im supermarkt steht


----------



## HechtJogi (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Danke für den Beitrag, aber ich werde trotzdem dorthin fahren 
Ist nämlich wirklich sehr schön da. Bin dort vor 5 Jahren schonmal gewesen, aber hab zu der Zeit nur hinterm Kanu, über 14 Tage, während der Fahrt geschleppt. Mit nem Rapala Shallow Shad Rap (oder so) im Barschdekor.
Ausbeute recht mager: 1 Hecht 65 cm; 1 Barsch 25 cm
Dieses Mal werde ich mich mehr aufs Angeln konzentrieren, 2 Ruten hinterm Boot herschleppen und auch mehrere Methoden ausprobieren (Köfi, Gummifische, Spinner, Twister, drop-shot, Tauwurm, Tiefenkarte benutzen, vll. Einheimische fragen, usw.). Halt was sich so ergibt.

Das Video kannte ich schon  zumindest in Kurzform von Youtube. Habt echt ne tolle Fahrt gemacht. Werde ich iiiiiiiirgendwann auch mal machen. Will ich zumindest.


Weiss jemand, unter welchem Link ich eine Angelkarte für die gesamten Gewässer bekommen kann? Hab irgendwo mal die Möglichkeit gesehen, eine wöchentliche Angelkarte für 200 SEK zu bestellen, die fast die gesamten Seen des Dalsland-Kanals umfasst. Finde das aber leider nicht wieder.

MfG, HechtJogi


----------



## HechtJogi (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Sooo  hab mir jetzt 3 Wobbler bei Ebay gekauft 

einmal diese beiden hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220439373555#ebayphotohosting

und den hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280362264941&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSAE:1123


Hoffe die bringen mir nen netten Fisch 



PS: Wenn ich wieder da bin, gibts selbstverständlich nen umfangreichen Erfahrungsbericht + VIELE FOTOS :vik:


MfG, HechtJOgi


----------



## Robin-Bot (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Hallo,

komme auch gerade aus der Gegend. Wir haben das Kanu bei Canodal in Ed geliehen. Der bietet auch Transfer.

Die Karte für das gesamte Gebiet bekommst du auch bei ihm. Da reicht eine Karte für die gesamte Besatzung.

In Ed ist auch ein tolles Angelgeschäft. Köder inkl. Empfehlungen solltest du da bekommen.

Ausserdem kann man in Ed gut einkaufen usw. 


LG

Robin


----------



## HechtJogi (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Hört sich gut an, hab auch schon von dem Kanuverleih gehört. Nur in Gustavsfors ist ein 2er Kanu, pro Woche, 25 € günstiger. Leider antworten die mir auf meine E-Mail nicht. Werde wohl mal dort anrufen und versuchen was rauszubekommen.

Was haltet ihr denn von den Ködern? Da die Spaltenseen ja relativ tief, kalt usw. sind, dürften die Fische ja bei der Sprungschicht stehen. Was schätzt ihr, wo die sein wird?
Der Rapala Magnum soll ja angeblich beim Schleppen in knappe 10 m Tiefe kommen.

MfG, Jogi


----------



## Robin-Bot (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Hallo nochmal,

hatte im Stora Le nur einen Biss beim schleppen. Der ging auf einen Rapala Original blau weiss floating in 11cm. Läuft so um die 1,5-2m.

Dieser Wobbler war ein Tip vom Angelladenbetreiber. Soll sowohl Hecht als auch Salmoniden bringen. 
Die kleinen Köder (>7cm) hat er belächelt.

Red mal mit dem Kerl- gibt gerne und viele Tips aus 1. Hand(und ne Rapala Mütze, wenn man 2 Rapalas kauft)! 

Ausserdem habe ich dort Savage Köder gekauft. DIe laufen auch echt toll und sollen dort sehr fängig sein.

LG

Robin


----------



## HechtJogi (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Weisst du, ob man vielleicht vor Ort eine Tiefenkarte der entsprechenden Seen bekommen kann?

Ich habe ja wie schon angemerkt vor, mit relativ tieflaufenden Wobblern zu schleppen und da wäre es von Vorteil, wenn ich nicht gerade über eine 5 m Stelle mit einem 10 m tief laufendem Wobbler schleppen 

MfG, HechtJogi


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Hallo Jogi,
ich muss mich doch noch mal melden. Du hast Dich doch sehr an Tiefenkarten festgebissen. Bevor ich mir mein erstes Echolot zulegte, habe ich mir einige Male auch solche Karten gekauft oder von Kollegen kopiert. Einen ungefähren Überblick kann man sich damit verschaffen, aber zum Erfolg führen sie nicht zwangsläufig. Bedenke, dass es sich in der angepeilten Gegend schon um recht große Wasserflächen handelt und es wird Dir schwerfallen, einzuschätzen, wo Du gerade mit dem Boot stehst. Ich will sagen, mit der Karte einen Berg oder eine Kannte zu finden ist fast aussichtslos. Ich will die Karten aber nicht als sinnlos werten, sie geben schon einen Hinweis auf bestimmte Gewässestrukturen. In einigen Postings auch denen von mir ist vom Wind auf den Seen die Rede gewesen. Wenn er mal nicht zu kräftig bläst (ohne weisse Kämme), oftmal in der Dämmerung am Abend kannst Du es doch mit der Uraltmethode Drift mit Lot versuchen. Ich hatte mir damals an eine weisse Leine farbige Markierungen für die Tiefe gemacht, habe den Wind beachtend diese Leine mit dickem Blei abgelassen und mich Richtung flacherer Zonen treiben lassen. Eine abgebrochene Glasfiberrute mit einer uralten Pertinaxmulti habe ich dabei an die Bootsspitze geklemmt. So kannst Du Kannten direkt finden und mit einer anderen Rute z.B mit Gummi abklopfen. Ein einfache Haspel mit alter Mono würde das auch bringen.
Je nachdem welche Wassertemparaturverhältnisse zu Deiner Urlaubszeit herrschen musst Du aber auch die oben erwähnte Sprungschicht beachten (die Du natürlich nicht erkennen kannst ohne Echo).  Wenn es lange sehr heiß war, wird es nicht viel nützen, die randnahen Gebiete am Grund abzuklopfen. Dann sind die Räuber im Freiwasser an dieser Sprungschicht oder noch häufiger in tiefen Löchern zu finden. Dann ist Vertikal-angeln oder Schleppen mit extrem-tief-Läufern angesagt, auch Zusatzblei am Seitenarm. Wie man hier in Berichten lesen kann, gelingt es nicht Jedem, erfolgreich zu fischen in diesen Gewässern, aber Du heisst doch hechtjogi - habe Vertrauen in die eigenen Fähigkeiten und ein wenig Glück.
Wenn Du wieder da bist, fahre ich nach Bengtsfors für drei Wochen an einer Stelle.
Gruß Schwefi


----------



## RaEma (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

jo, da kann ich schwedenfischer nur zustimmen - auf karten würd ich nicht zuu viel wert legen. entweder ein echo zur ortung, oder eben an strukturen über wasser orientieren.
kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, das es - zumindest im stora le - so etwas wie "barschberge" gibt. meistens fällt das ufer ziemlich steil ab, und entsprechend geht das auch unter wasser weiter. teilweise hat man direkt unter land schon enorme wassertiefen.

und wie schefi schon sagte: die seen dort sind so zerklüfftet, dass man bei der anzahl von buchten und inseln wirklich schnell den überblick verlieren kann. da sich dann auf einer gewässerkarte zu orientieren, kostet bestimmt ziemlich viel zeit 

und umso unhomogener so ein see ist, umso mehr kartenmaterial benötigt man, um wirklich sinnvoll strukturen erkennen zu können. und da die seen ja wirklich ziemlich groß sind, und ihr ja wirklich einige kilometer vor euch habt, will ich mir nicht den kartenstapel vorstellen, den du benötigen würdest, um wirklich überall mit diesen karten effektiv zu arbeiten.
und da du ja mit nem vollbepackten kanu unterwegs bist, dann noch zwei ruten draußen haben willst und dann noch mit einer karte navigieren willst - das ist nicht einfach 
ich würds also ganz simple halten.

und ich glaub auch kaum, dass die schweden karten produzieren, die so detailiert sind, dass die paar angler die dort sind, damit was anfangen können. ein aufwand, der sich für wildnissseen wie diese eben sind, niiiieeemals lohnen würde... bei der gegebenen struktur der gewässer wohl eine echte lebensaufgabe.
 und irgendwie ist es doch auch schön, nicht alles, und dann noch unter der wasseroberfläche, erschlossen zu haben, oder? 

also, entweder du nimmst mit sehr groben karten vorlieb, die aber nur zur groben orientierung dienen können, oder, du kaufst dir doch noch ein echo  

ach so, eine anmerkung noch 

wenn du mit nem 10 meter tief laufenden köder fischst wirst du damit ja sowieso nur im freiwasser angeln - und da ist es garantiert tiefer als 10 meter 

nur beim anladen dran denken, dass du noch was hinter dir her ziehst


----------



## HechtJogi (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

ja apropos karte^^ die hatte ich halt unter anderem auch fürs schleppen vorgesehen, damit ich nich plötzlich über ne 5 meter tiefe stelle, mit nem 10 m wobbler, fahre, da die wobbler ja auch nicht gerade günstig sind.

und ja, es ist auch schön, nicht alles unter wasser erschlossen zu haben. das wiederspricht ja nun wieder dem echolot 
bisher hab ich noch nie mit echolot, oder tiefenkarte gearbeitet. immer nur auf gut glück. habe aber eigentlich auch nur an nicht so tiefen gewässern gefischt. in schweden allgemein meist in südschweden, bis auf das eine mal am foxen/stora le.

ich denke auch, ich werde das erstmal auf mich zu kommen lassen. im freiwasser dann halt mit den tieferlaufenden wobblern und wenn ich mal nicht im freiwasser schleppe halt mit mittel, oder flachlaufenden wobblern. 
2 taildancer von rapala werde ich mir dafür wohl noch zulegen. mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.
ein paar barsch-hegenen werde ich mir auch noch zulegen. nur mal so als alternative, falls gar nix geht.
wenn dann halt nix beisst, dann beisst halt nix. man ist ja nicht nur wegen dem angeln da.

danke, für das fleissige schreiben und die mühe, die ihr euch macht, damit ich mich einigermassen vorbereiten kann, bzw damit ich mich nicht auf bestimmte sachen versteife, wie tiefenkarten etc.

mfg, hechtjogi

ps: wenn ich wieder da bin, gibts als gegenleistung für euer fleissiges schreiben auf jeden fall viele fotos (hoffentlich mit dem ein oder anderen hübschen fisch)


----------



## Robin-Bot (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Hallo nochmal,

gerade im Stora Le gibt es einige Untiefen, die ich selber mit blossem Auge sofort sehen konnte. Manche sind markiert und manche nicht. Mitten im See ist dann auf einmal 10cm unter Wasser Fels zu finden(bei gedachten 60-80m Tiefe). Einige ragen auch aus dem Wasser raus. Auch fällt das Ufer an den Steilwänden sehr schnell ab. So hat man an manchen Bereichen locker 40m Tiefe- 1m vom Rand entfernt. 

Die Schweden kennen trotzdem kein Pardon wenn sie mit den Motorbooten fahren. DIe scheinen die Stellen zu ahnen...

Mein ultimativer Tip ist und bleibt der Shop in Ed. Der Typ weiss halt wo was wann läuft.

Werde in ca. 4 Wochen ein neues Gebiet vorstellen können. Es geht zum Glaskogen Rservat


----------



## Shadrap (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*



HechtJogi schrieb:


> ...
> 2 taildancer von rapala werde ich mir dafür wohl noch zulegen. mal sehen was dabei rauskommt ...


 
Das könnte was werden. Als ich vor zwei Jahren am Foxen war, habe ich mit dem Taildancer ganz gut gefangen. Der Wobbler auf dem Foto hat 9 cm und läuft geschleppt so an die 4 Meter tief.


----------



## HechtJogi (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Galskogen ist seeeeeeeeeeeeehr schön. Hab mir schon einige Bilder von der Gegend angeschaut.
Viel spaß dort.

Vom taildancer versprech ich mir auch so einiges. vorallem kann man den auch in kleineren buchten nutzen, im gegensatz zum 10 m tiefläufer von rapala, den ich mir schon zugelegt habe.
Werde ihn mir wohl in 12 cm zulegen. barschdekor wird wohl auch passend sein.
hast du mit dem taildancer noch mehr gefangen, als den netten barsch dort?


----------



## Shadrap (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Hauptsächlich Barsche. Es war sehr heiß zu der Zeit und ich habe nur wenige Hechte gefangen. Aber wenn Du Glück hast, geht Dir vielleicht eine Forelle an den Haken, die gibt es im Foxen auch.


----------



## HechtJogi (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Warst du denn auch, wie ich warscheinlich, ohne echolot unterwegs und ohne gewässerkarte, oder hattest du solche hilfsmittel?

mfg, hechtjogi


----------



## Shadrap (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Eine Tiefenkarte war nicht zu bekommen, aber ein Echolot habe ich im Urlaub immer dabei. Darauf würde ich allein aus Sicherheitsgründen auch nicht mehr verzichten. Es gibt in schwedischen Seen sehr oft Untiefen, wo man sie nicht vermutet. Wenn man mit einem Kanu unterwegs ist, ist das vielleicht nicht so tragisch, aber mit einem Motorboot sieht das schon anders aus.


----------



## HechtJogi (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Hmmmm...^^ Hab ja drauf gehofft, dass du mir mitteilst, dass du kein echolot benutzt hast :c

Hast du das denn auch stark genutzt, um die Fischschwärme auszumachen, oder eher um die Tiefe des Wassers festzustellen.

Naja wird im Endeffekt auch egal sein.^^ Ich werde sowieso kein Echolot haben und die Untiefen werde hoffentlich genügend in der Kanuwander-Karte eingezeichnet sein :x

Hab mittlerweile auch mal ne Mail an den Ansprechpartner von www.fiskeland.com geschickt, ob der mit vielleicht eine Tiefenkarte vom Foxen beschaffen könnte.

Die vom Östra Silen werde ich mir auf jeden fall bestellen. Allein schon um nich plötzlich in 10 m Entfernung vom Ufer in 50 m tiefem Wasser (was bei den Spaltenseen dort keine Seltenheit ist) mit nem 3 m tief laufendem Wobbler angel bzw ne Köderfisch-Rute in 50 m Tiefe auf Grund lege 


MfG, HechtJogi


----------



## karlandafors (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Hallo !
Ich bin regelmäßig am oberen Teil des Stora Le der dort Foxen heißt. Für mich ist es ein wunderbarer See, der sich mit seinen tausend Buchten und vielen Inselchen perfekt zum kanuwandern eignet.
Es besteht die Möglichkeit in Töcksfors direkt am See gute Alu-Kanus zu mieten ( ich glaube Linder-kanus, Camping Sandviken) dein Transport ist nicht erforderlich- allerdings ist eure Reiseroute ja genau umgekehrt. 
Als Tip für Angelstellen in dieser Gegend kann ich dir geben:
Wenn du zu www.eniro.se gehst kann ich sie dir beschreiben:
klick auf kartor, unter var gibst du Sandviken Töcksfors ein, 
Ansicht Hybrid.
Südlich von Udden findest du eine Gruppe von kleinen Inselchen an dessen Nordende haben die Lokalfischer ein sog. "vas" eingerichtet. Hier werden im Winter Äste und Reisig versenkt und damit ein neues Brutgebiet für die Fische geschaffen- somit insbesondere im Sommer ein perfektes Jagdgebiet für die Barsche und kleinere Hechte. Du erkennst es an den Stangen die aus dem Wasser ragen. 
Methoden : Jiggen, Vertikal Jigging, kleine Spinner.
ca. 1,5 km weiter südlich : zwischen den Inseln Kalvön und Lövön ( Hecht durch Schleppfischen )
Wiederum 2 km südlich ist eines der heißesten Reviere: Südlich der Brücke Fågelvik findest du eine Fischzuchtanlage, hier gibt es aufgrund des hohen Nahrungsangebotes für Kleinfische sehr viele Hechte und auch sehr kapitale entflohene Forellen.
Es wird aber auch relativ intensiv befischt. Du mußt etwas Abstand von den Käfigen halten, aber die gesamte Bucht ist heiß. Methoden : Jerk, großer Gummifisch, Schleppfischen. Die Profis benutzen häufig die Methode "flötestrolling", das extrem langsame Schleppen eines Köderfisches an einer Pose in unterschiedlichen Tiefen- eine Methode die für das Kanu machbar sein sollte.
Nördlich der Brücke werden regelmäßig kapitale Hechte > 1m gefangen, hier ist das Schleppfischen entlang des Ostufers sinnvoll, ungefähr bis zum kommenden Sandstrand.
Die Schleppköder sollten tief gehen 3m +, und so groß wie möglich sein : Strike pro giant deep, Zalt, u.a. .
Ich hoffe es hilft dir weiter! Viel Spaß in Schweden skit-fiske.


----------



## HechtJogi (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Danke für die Tipps. An den von dir genannten Stellen werde ich es auf jeden fall versuchen!

Hab gerade meine Angelsachen ausm Keller gekramt und mir nen Überblick über mein Kunstköder-Sortiment verschafft.

Wobbler:

Rapala Magnum X-Rap Firetiger 14 cm
Rapala Deep Runner Perch 9 cm
Rapala Deep Runner Firetiger 9 cm
Rapala Original Floating Gold Fluorescent Red 13 cm
Rapala Husky Jerk schwebend Perch 14 cmJackson Lake Walker Medium Ghost (glaube ich) 10 cm

Jackson Lake Walker (die flache Version) Medium Ghost (glaube ich) 10 cm. Laut Ebay-Verkäufer ist es die "Jackson Predator Pro Serie 10 cm"

Hybrida O1 Barsch 7,5 cm

Balzer Deeprunner im Natural-Look (o. 3D... keine Ahnung) im Barschdekor in ca. 13 u. 7,5 cm (finde den genauen Namen nicht. Scheint aus dem Sortiment genommen worden zu sein)

1 DAM Weissfisch-Wobbler in ca. 14 cm - Namen weiss ich auch nicht. Relativ schlank und kein Deep Runner.


Einige Spinner habe ich auch noch (z.B Super Vibrax Gr. 6 Farbe: Shock-Rot, Rublex Ondex Gr. 5 Farbe: Gold, Rublex Veltic Gr. 6 in Grün-Silber, Mepps Lusox Gr. 4 mit Bucktail)

Und noch einige Effzett-Blinker.

Kaufen will ich mir noch 2 Rapala (Deep) Tail Dancer, und 1 Wobbler im Hechtdekor (warsch. Zalt, oder Grandma).

2 Spinnsysteme für Köderfische hab ich auch noch.


Brauch ich noch irgendwas? |kopfkrat


MfG, HechtJogi


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

vergieß Deine Freundin nicht......muah
Schwefi


----------



## HechtJogi (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Die gehört zur Standardausrüstung. Keine Sorge


----------



## HechtJogi (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

@ karlandafors:

Hab ja am Ende der letzten Seite mal meine Kunstköder-Palette (vor allem Wobbler) aufgezählt...

Was sagst du zu den Ködern, für den Foxen und Umgebung?

Gibt es irgendwelche Farben, die die Hechte, Barsche, Forellen, etc. besonders bevorzugen bzw. besonders verschmähen?


MfG, HechtJogi


----------



## karlandafors (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Hallo !
Merke gerade, daß ich bei der Beschreibung der letzten beiden Stellen Süden und Norden verwechselt habe ( peinlich! ) Nördlich der Brücke ist wie zu sehen das Gebiet um die Fischzuchtanlage, südlich der Brücke ist das Schlepprevier am östlichen Ufer ! 
Sorry
Sortiment scheint ok, die Wobbler könnten noch größer sein ( strike pro giant = 20 cm ) , Jigs scheinen aber zu fehlen. Von den Farben her sollten im Sommer Naturfarben besser gehen ( klares Gewässer mit Trinkqualität ) mein größter Hecht hat aber an einem schönen Sommertag auf einen gelb-rot- orangenen Believer gebissen.


----------



## HechtJogi (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Jo, alles klar...Die Seite werden wir sowieso noch herunterfahren, wenn wir uns auf den Weg in Richtung Östra Silen machen.

Was hältst du von dem stark verzweigten "Seitenarm" vom Foxen im Süd-Osten des Sees?

Ich hab mir bewusst nicht die grössten Köder ausgesucht, da ich das erste Mal alleine (also ohne einen erfahrenen Kanufahrer) eine Kanuwander-Tour mache und bei etwas Wind nicht riskieren will, dass plötzlich ein 1,20er anbeisst und uns bei Wellengang in den offenen See zieht.
Auch wenn der 1,20er eher illusionär ist, das Risiko will ich nicht eingehen.

Du meinst also, dass man bei den Kunstködern auf unrealistische Farbkombinationen, sprich Shock-Farben, verzichten sollte, bzw. die Naturlook-Köder (meinst du damit zB die Barschimitation von Rapala, oder sowas wie Balzer 3D?) hauptsächlich schleppen sollte?

Naja, ich denke ich werde mir, wiegesagt noch einen Zalt, oder einen Grandma (beide im Hecht-Dekor) in max. 14 cm kaufen und 1, oder 2 (Deep) Tail Dancer von Rapala.

Weisst du, wo man vor Ort im Dalsland sich Informationen einholen kann, über gute Fangplätze, Köder, etc.?
So eine Quelle wäre super.

Danke nochmal für deine Tipps =)
Wenn du noch mehr Tipps für die Seen hast, die wir befahren werden, dann immer her damit 


MfG, HechtJogi


----------



## karlandafors (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Dieses Gebiet habe ich nur kurz befischt, es ist aber zum kanufahren insbesondere bei Wind deutllich einfacher und abwechslungsreicher zu befahren. Es bietet mehr Schilfzonen, die immer gut für Barsch und Hecht sind.
Wenn ihr bis zu östra silen wollt habt ihr ja einen Riesen-Trip vor euch! Über den västra silen kann ich bei Interesse auch ein paar Tips geben.
MfG


----------



## HechtJogi (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Ja, gerne  Immer her damit!!! :m 
Aber den Västra Silen werden wir nur im südlichen Teil bis max. zur Insel Fagerön befahren. Hab schon gesehen...leicht südlich von Gustavsfors ist auf dem Västra Silen wieder eine Forellenzucht, stimmts? 

Falls du auch noch Erfahrungen mit Waldseen, in der Nähe der von uns befahrenen Seen hast, kannst du mir auch gerne Tipps geben...

Ja, wir haben ca. 180 km fahrt vor uns. Ob wir das schaffen, weiss man nicht, aber 10 km pro Tag ist mit dem Kanu überhaupt kein Problem.

Informationen sind über alle Seen in max. 2 km Entfernung von den von mir genannten Seen erwünscht 


MfG, HechtJogi


----------



## Broiler (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Hallo, komme gerade von einer Paddeltour vom Asnensee in Südschweden zurück. Da sind ja ähnliche Bedingungen wie in Dalsland, was ich in den letzten Jahren regelmäßig beangelt und bepaddelt habe. 

Als erster Punkt, und das wurde auch schon mehrfach erwähnt, ist deutlich zu sagen: das Wetter bestimmt in erster Linie, wo du langpaddelns kannst (musst) - wir hatten fast meterhohe Wellen auf dem Asnen und da war an Angeln überhaupt nicht zu denken, da warst du froh, wenn du nicht umgekippt bist.|kopfkrat

Zweiter Punkt, aus meiner Sicht ist ein Echolot unerläßlich, wenn man nicht den Fangerfolg völlig dem Zufall überlassen will. Tiefenkarten sind allenfalls ein kleiner Anhaltspunkt.
Auf dem Asnen wechselte die Tiefe ständig und ohne Echolot hätte ich auch viele Köder sicherlich verloren.#6


Dritter Punkt: etwa 80% der Seenfläche sind vollkommen ohne Fisch. Das merkst Du, wenn Du mal mit Echo am Boot gepaddelt bist, wie ich das letztes Jahr gemachrt habe. Beispielsweise der Lelang ist vollkommen platt am Boden und durchweg zwischen 15 und 25 Meter tief. Da habe ich zwar letztes Jahr doch einen Meterhecht geschleppt, aber das war wohl der genannte Zufallsfang, denn ansonsten war da auf dem Echolot nichts aber auch garnichts von Fischsicheln zu sehen.

Abends und morgens lohnt sich sicherlich auch einmal, die Rute vom Ufer aus zu schwingen, da ist mir letztes Jahr im Foxen ein guter Hecht mit einem Softjerk stiften gegangen.

Die Seen vom Foxen abwärts werden immer flacher und weniger zerklüftet. Vor allem der Stora Le hat wahnsinnsunterschiedliche Wassertiefen. Da gibts steil abfallende Kante von 20 auf 90 Metern und so in ganz kurzer Strecke. Da steht natürlich auch viel Fisch, ist aber per Schleppangelei schwer zu beangeln.

Ich würde aus eigener Erfahrung zu natürlichen Dekors raten (was du ja auch machst) und was die Tauchtiefen angeht eher auf die Tiefen zwischen 5 und 10 Metern abheben. Meine Fische letztes Jahr gingen alle auf den Rapala Magnum im Weißfischdekor. Nimm lieber größere Köder. Mit unter 10cm würde ich da nicht anfangen, da lachen sich selbst die Barsche scheckig.

Sehr gut funktionieren beim Schleppangeln vom Boot Ruten mit Multirollen, kann ich seeeehr empfehlen. 

Ansonsten kann man nur einen schönen Urlaub wünschen. Achso - Kanus haben wir immer in Krakviken bei Silverlake gemietet, das liegt aber erst im Västra Silen. Die Tourplanung von Ed aus ist aber sicherlich sehr sinnvoll und gut.

Also dann einen guten Trip und schreib mal, was so an die Wobbler gegangen ist.

Gruss Broiler#h


----------



## RaEma (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

da will ich mich auch nochmal einklinken 

@ boiler

hab ja auch eine kanutour vor, allerdings auf einem glaub ich noch schwierigeren revier als die oben genannten (femunden, rogengebiet)

glaub auch nicht daran, da soviel abzuräumen, aber ich wills auch mit schleppen aus dem kanu heraus versuchen.

geht das gut? hab ich so noch nie gemacht... wie legt du die ruten denn da ab? einfach irgendwie auf die reling und dann mit den füßen fixieren?

schon mal danke!

schönen tag noch,

Raphael


----------



## HechtJogi (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Danke erstmal für die Antworten. Ist ja wirklich viel Engagement hier 

Ja, auf ein Echolot muss ich leider zwangsweise verzichten, weil ich einfach nicht die finanziellen Mittel dafür zur Verfügung habe. Auf eine Tiefenkarte kann ich leider auch nur im Östra Silen zurückgreifen, da es sonst keine von der Gegend gibt (vom Västra Silen gibt es zwar eine, aber den See werden wir wohl nur max. 2 Tage befahren und da lohnt es sich einfach nicht. Ich denke ich werde auch häufig auf einheimische Tipps zurückgreifen und mich da in den Kiosken und Angelläden mal durchfragen. Zusätzlich natürlich mal die Angler fragen, die dort zu sehen sind.

Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass der Foxen im Norden bei Töcksfors noch recht zerklüftet ist und dann in Richtung Süden immer gleichmäßigere Strukturen aufweist?
Ansonsten werde ich in Freiwasser-Gebieten auf den Rapala Magnum X-Rap setzen, der ja knapp 10 m tief läuft bzw auf andere sehr tief laufende Wobbler. In den Uferbereichen dann eher auf 4-5 m tief laufende Wobbler.
Einfach wegen der Sicherheit, weil ich auch keine Lust habe 10 Köder zu verlieren^^.

Die Ruten werde ich einfach irgendwo am Boot einklemmen. Hat bisher immer geklappt.

Habe mir jetzt auch noch ne Schnur für meine leichte Schlepprute (Köder bis max. 9cm) bzw für meine Spinnrute gekauft:

Stroft GTM 0,25mm 200m

Besitzt die Stroft eigentliche viel, oder eher weniger Dehnung für eine Monofile???

Die konnte ich mir 8,55 € inkl. Versand günstig bei Ebay ersteigern.
Für meine normale Schlepprute brauche ich noch eine Schnur von 0,35-0,40mm Durchmesser.

Abgesehen davon werden wir die Tour jetzt doch aus der anderen Richtung starten. Also vom Västra->Östra->Västra->Lelang->Foxen->Töcksfors->Foxen->Stora Le.

Jaaaaa, schaun wir mal was dabei rauskommt 

Für die, vielleicht zwar etwas mühsame Tiefenerkundung, werde ich mir auf jeden fall auch noch ein Lot zulegen und, falls wir mal einen ganzen Tag an einer Stelle verbringen, damit dann eine Kante ausfindig machen 


Falls es noch Tipps gibt  Immer her damit =)


MfG, HechtJogi


PS: Ich berichte natürlich ausführlich über die Gegend!


----------



## Broiler (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*



HechtJogi schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die Antworten. Ist ja wirklich viel Engagement hier
> 
> Ja, auf ein Echolot muss ich leider zwangsweise verzichten, weil ich einfach nicht die finanziellen Mittel dafür zur Verfügung habe. Auf eine Tiefenkarte kann ich leider auch nur im Östra Silen zurückgreifen, da es sonst keine von der Gegend gibt (vom Västra Silen gibt es zwar eine, aber den See werden wir wohl nur max. 2 Tage befahren und da lohnt es sich einfach nicht. Ich denke ich werde auch häufig auf einheimische Tipps zurückgreifen und mich da in den Kiosken und Angelläden mal durchfragen. Zusätzlich natürlich mal die Angler fragen, die dort zu sehen sind.
> 
> ...




Hallo Jogi - das mit dem zerklüfteten Grund bezog sich auf den Stora Le, den Foxen kenne ich in Richtung Norden nicht so gut. Richtig gerade wird es erst im Lelang. Was das Schleppen betrifft, habe ich eine 1,80m lange Jerkrute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 40-80g verwendet. Für manchen vielleicht zu schwer bzw. hart, aber wenn man einen guten Hecht drillen will, dann kanns ruhig ein wenig härter sein. Mit den Ködern liegst du richtig. Auch die Sprungschicht liegt meistens zwischen 5 und 10 Metern Tiefe. 

Die Rute (ich würde vom Schleppen mit zwei Ruten abraten, weil sich im Fall eines Bisses die Schnüre doch leicht ineinander verdrallen können) lag immer links vor mir mit der Spitze nach hinten, und ich saß dabei immer hinten im Kanu. Mit dem linken Bein habe ich die Rute sozusagen am Süllrand fixiert. 
Die Bremse habe ich sehr locker eingestellt, so daß der Fisch beim Anbiß die Rute nicht aus dem Boot reißen kann. Beim Biß dann schnell die Rute in die Hand, Daumen drauf (Bei der Baitcaster) und hoch, dann hängt der Fisch in aller Regel Fehlbisse hatte ich beim Schleppen nie.

Die Routenplanung würde ich nochmal überdenken, weil die meisten die Runde vom Stora Le aus fahren, trifft man auch weniger andere Paddler, was mir persönlich besser gefällt. Die Lagerplätze (Falls Du auf denen übernachten willst) die sich im Umkreis von Gustavsfors befinden würde ich meiden, vor allem die im Lelang auf den Inseln. 

Die im Västra Silen sind sehr schön, aber durch deutsche Gruppen meist stark frequentiert und entsprechend verdreckt. Im Östra Silen wirds dann richtig einsam und beim Schleusen in Krokfors sollte man sich unbedingt einen frisch kalt geräucherten Lachs gönnen - lecker!!!!!

So, jetzte reichts aber - mach dein Ding und viel Spaß. Wir sind in der Zeit übrigens am Laxsjön auf dem Campingplatz im Urlaub - den kann ich natürlich auch sehr empfehlen.


Bis denne Broiler#6


----------



## RaEma (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

warum willst du denn mit mono fischen?

da bist du aber eine mittlerweile seltene spezies 

musst nur darauf achten, da die auch aufgrund des dicken durchmessers einen im gegensatz zu geflochetener großen auftrieb hat, und entsprechend mehr leine leine lassen musst 

haben an nem voralpensee mal 10 meter mono als schlagschnur vorgeschaltet und wunderten uns den ganzen tag, warum nichts ging... in den vortagen hatten wir aber immer ohne schlagschnur gefischt und haben die köder am besagten tag nicht an längerer schnur gefischt, sondern so "wie immer"... erst am abend stellten wir dann fest, dass der köder villeicht in 2 meter wassertiefe lief


----------



## HechtJogi (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Das ist natürlich nicht so toll  Aber ich denke, dass das die Ausnahme bleibt. Das hoffe ich zumindest. 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein 10m tief laufender Wobbler durch ne Monofile auf 2m gepusht wird.

Warum ich mit Monofiler angeln will? Weil ich nicht genügend Geld für ne Geflochtene habe und weil ich bisher mein gesamtes Leben mit ner Mono gefischt habe und meist auch was gefangen habe.

Abgesehen davon werde ich bei der schweren Schlepprute auch mit diesem System hier fischen, welches den Köder noch zusätzlich auf Tiefe bringt: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66791


Was haltet ihr von der *Quattron Salsa* für das schwerere Schleppen, wenn man den Dehnungsfaktor (möglichst gering) betrachtet?
Für die leichtere Schleppangel habe ich mich bereits für die Stroft GTM 0,25mm entschieden (aber auch nur, weil ich 200m bei Ebay für 8,55 € ersteigern konnte )

Werden die Strecke wohl doch vom Stora Le aus starten. Danke für den Tipp wegen dem ständigen Treffen von anderen Kanuwanderern. Darauf habe ich nämlich eigentlich nicht so ne Lust. Will die Einsamkeit haben, die in Hamburg ja normalerweise nicht wirklich gegeben ist :-D



MfG, HechtJogi


----------



## RaEma (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

ne, keine angst, auf 2 meter wird der nicht hochkommen 

waren damals auch gummifische, weiß nicht, obs bei wobblern auch diesen effekt gibt...


----------



## HechtJogi (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Kann mir vorstellen, dass es eine leichten Auftriebs-Effekt geben könnte, aber auf keinen Fall einen so extremen, wie du ihn geschildert hast.

Sollte ich, falls ich die Quattron Salsa wähle, die 0,40mm, oder die 0,35mm wählen?


MfG, HechtJogi


----------



## RaEma (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

im zweifel für die dünnere... hat nur vorteile, und deinen meterhecht wirste damit genau so sicher landen können


----------



## HechtJogi (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Jo, denke ich auch...0,35er wird denke ich reichen. 

*Spro Gamakatsu Super G-Line*

Hab die auch noch empfohlen bekommen in nem anderen Forum, was die Dehnung und die Abriebfestigkeit, im Verhältnis zum Preis, betrifft.

Auch die *Dreamline Supratec XT *wurde mir empohlen.

Was haltet ihr von den beiden Schnüren?


MfG, HechtJogi


----------



## HechtJogi (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Sooo, hab meine Schnur jetzt gewählt =D

Hab bei Askari bestellt und mir jetzt zum Schleppen die Quantum Salsa in 0,35mm gekauft.
Auf meinen beiden anderen Spinnruten habe ich einmal die Stroft GTM in 0,25mm und die Spider Super Mono XXX in 0,27mm.
Ausserdem als Ersatz noch die Mitchell Catch Spinning in 0,25mm.
Sonst halt alles mögliche an Kleinkram und Kunstködern.

Reicht hoffentlich für den Urlaub 

MfG, HechtJogi


----------



## HechtJogi (17. August 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Bin seit Gestern wieder da. Heute Abend, oder Morgen gibts Fotos.

Haudi, Angelfreunde


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

@hechtjogi
wo bleiben denn die Fotos und ein kleiner Bericht?
Gruß Schwefi


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Schaaaddeee immer noch kein Bericht#q

Wat is lossss Jungs, spitzt die Feder und ab damit.

Davon lebt das Board.#h

Grüssle CD


----------



## raubi195 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Moin Moin!

schade hätte mich auch mal interessiert.
Ich selbst habe dort 15 Jahre lang meinen Urlaub verbracht (1975 - 1990) genauer gesagt in Nössemark.
Der Stora le ist ein sehr interessantes u. vielseitiges Gewässer gewesen neben große Hechte gab es ausserdem schöne  Barsche, Zander, Salmos Quappen u. Wels. Lachse hab ich leider nie gefangen, sind oder waren aber auch vorhanden.

Persönlich gesehen war dies meine erfogreichste Zeit was das Hechtangeln betrifft. 3-4 Hechte am Tag um die 18Pfd. waren normal und mein grösster lag bei 44Pfd.350gr. #6u. Barsche bis zu 4Pfd. gab`s auch. Quappen waren eher recht klein 20 -30 cm
Meine großen Hechte fing ich allerdings auf Köderfisch ( Plötzen u. Rotfedern von ca. 500gr.) an Steilhängen zwischen 10 u. 16m. Kleinere auf Spinner u. Wobbler.
Leider wurde auch dort an der Natur Raubbau betrieben,;+;+;+#d#d#d so das es von Jahr zu immer schlechter wurde:c.
Nicht nur das die Wälder abgeholzt wurden,|gr: nein irgendwo wurde wohl ein Stausee o. Damm errichtet und soviel Wasser entnommen, das der Wasserspiegel um fast 2m sank u. somit riesige Schilfgebiete trocken gelegt wurden:c.
Was das für ein Gewässer bedeutet wist ihr ja selbst.#q#q

Jedenfalls wurde es von Jahr zu Jahr immer schlechter 2-3 Hechte in der Woche bis max 10 Pfd. waren dann schon super|gr:
haben dann unsere Zelte dort abgebrochen da von der schönen Natur die dort eins mal war, nicht mehr viel übrig war.
Ich Hoffe nur, das sich die Natur wieder erholt hat. Die Flora u. Fauna war einfach eimalig.

Also lass mal die Tasten glühen
Übrigens wer dort Angelurlaub macht, sollte unbedingt mal an die Küste nach Strömstad Fahren Schöne Mefos u. Makrelenfänge von den Felsen aus u. ne Kuttertour lohnt sich auch.
#h
Mfg. Peer


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Hi Peer, hi @all
ich habe zwar nicht diese schöne Paddeltour wie hechtjogi gemacht, aber auch wieder in der Gegend. Du magst Recht haben, was die Gegend um Nössemark anbetrifft. Ich war mit meiner Holden und einem weiterem Paar (Nichtangler) in der Umgebung von Bengtsfors stationär für 3 Wochen. Fische hatte ich genügend auch viele verschiedene Arten. Die Kleinen und ganz Großen schmimmen wieder und die anderen haben für uns vier völlig für verschiedene Zubereitungen genügt. Manche Tage gestaltete sich das Angeln etwas schwierig, weil in dieser Zeit sehr heftige Winde aus Südwest wehten. Der größere der beiden Mietmotoren machte irgend wann schlapp und mit dem 2 PS war kein Krieg zu gewinnen. Unmittelbar vor 'unserem Strand' war aber ein hotspott für große Barsche (>1kg), welche zu sehr unterschiedlichen Tageszeiten auf Lauben gejagt haben. Da hieß es Lauben stippen und in Reserve halten (z.T. in Tiefkühleinheit). Wenn das Wasser 'kochte', mußte man schnell handeln und seinen Köder ins Gewühl schmeißen. Das klappte nach anfänglichen Fehlversuchen dann sehr sicher. Nach ca. 25 min ist dann alles vorbei und man bekommt nichts mehr ans Band. Hecht , Zander, Saiblinge, Maränen und eine Seeforelle  (Röding) gabs auch für uns. Leztztere ist wahrscheinlich aus irgendeiner Aquakultur (Krokfors) ausgebüchst. Krikfors ist übrigens ein tolle Adresse für eine Räucherei.Kein Schild an der STraße, aber dafür so ein verführerischer Duft. Die Räucherei sieht auch wie ein schwelender Karnickelstall mit nebenstehendem Ofen, die Seeforellen sind köstlich und auch preiswert. Die ältere Dame, die das Feuer bewacht, ist eine Nummer für sich und im Auto (Polo) des Fischverkäufers sitzen stets zwei riesen Hunde auf Fahrer und Beifahrersitz. Dass es im Gebiet unheimlich viele Pfifferlinge, Blaubeeren und auch Preiselbeeren gab interessiert hier sicher niemand. Beim Fischen gabs noch ein aha-E. Auf einer groben Seekarte vom Besitzer, die ich auch als Mail-Anhang vorher geschickt bekam, stand für den Ärtingen eine Wassertiefe von 94m!!! Da ich keinen Downrigger habe, habe ich mir etwas zu Basten mitgenommen. Eine alte Rute mit einfacher Haspel - darauf dünnes Seil mit Meterkennzeichnung und Paar dicke Bleigewichte. Natürlich noch einige Auslöseklips. Dann gings los. Weil die Wassertemperatur Ende August über 20°C war, vermutete ich die Großen in der Tiefe. Mit Echolot und GPS habe ich nun die richtigen Tiefen gesucht und ......nicht gefunden. Mein Lot fand als Maximaltiefe lediglich 18 Meter. Die Angaben auf der Karte sind also völliger Humbug oder bedeuten etwas Anderes. Bei den tiefen Stellen hatte ich allerdings nur zweimal Glück (Zander/Hecht). Das Gros der Fische konnte ich an Kannten fangen, wo es von 5 auf 10 Meter steil abfällt und solche Stellen gab es zu Hauf. Und hier muß ich nochmal auf die Tipps für hechtjogi zurückkommen: ohne Echo nur mit Karte sind diese Stellen in den Seen nicht zu finden, gleich recht nicht, wenn man als Paddler nur mal so bei einer Tagestour vorbei kommt. Am Schilf hatte ich dieses Jahr wenig Erfolg. Nach drei Hechten unter 60cm (meine Grenze nach unten) gab ich das dann auf. Da der Ärtingen ein nährstoffreicher Klarsee ist, habe ich für Kunstköder eher gedeckte Farben verwendet und für die Barsche Lauben und Wurm.
Es waren wieder schöne drei Wochen, leider viel zu schnell vorbei. Das Haus wird in den nächsten Jahren leider nicht mehr vermietet (Altersgründe), es muß sich eine andere Möglichkeit ergeben. Wir wollen wieder hin und auch wieder 'die Achterbahn' Richtung Haverud fahren.
Gruß Schwefi
Bilder mache ich nur von der Gegend, von uns und von zubereiteten Fischen.


----------



## raubi195 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dalsland 09 - Foxen, Stora Le, Silen u. CO*

Hi Schwedenfischer,
es scheint so als ob es sich doch wieder lohnt runter zu fahren.
PILZE??? ich glaub ich hab noch nie so viele Pilze gegessen wie dort da die Schweden Steinpilze Maronen usw. links liegen lassen, haben wir etliche Kilo gesammelt, gewaschen, zerschnippelt, getrocknet und mit nach Hause genommen. War ne scheiß arbeit, aber ne Handvoll davon in nen schönen Wildbraten war einfach köstlich. Pfifferlinge haben wir gegessen bis zum:vu, Blaubeeren auch|supergri
Aber nun wieder zum Angeln.

Die meisten Hechte darunter auch die big Mama, hatte ich wieder frei gelassen obwohl man aus diesen grossen fischen wunderbar kottlets schneiden konnte.
ansonsten haben wir viel gräuchert.
Es gab ca. 1-11/2 Atostunden von uns mehrere naturbelassene Forellenteiche mit schöne Lachs u. Regenbogenforellen drin. Ich weiss bloß nicht mehr wie der Ort heist, da es zu lange her ist.
Beim Hochseeangeln sind wir mal auf Dornhai gefahren.
Aus den Bauchlappen haben wir Schillerlocken u. aus dem rest Kochfisch gemacht. War einfach klasse
Ich hoffe, das meinen Kiddis das gleiche ermöglichen kann, wie meine Ellis damals mir ermöglicht haben.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall dort hin zurück kehren#h

NATUR PUR#6#6
gruß Peer


----------

